# Artinger 8 String Guitar!



## ChrisLetchford (Jun 9, 2009)

So I decided to get Matt Artinger to build me an 8 string guitar. Here are the progress pictures. I ordered this guitar about 3 weeks ago. He has got all this work down already! He was kind enough to send a bunch of pictures. Enjoy dudes!

If you are unfamiliar with his work, he builds some of the nicest jazz style guitars I have ever seen!
Artinger Guitars Handmade by Luthier Matt Artinger.

Specs:
25 1/5 Scale Length (tuning: B E A D G B E G).
Set neck. 24 frets.
Partially chambered body.
Carved Top. 
Quilted Maple Top (Hawaiian Ice Stain, gloss finish).
Mahogany Body and Neck.
Cocobolo Fingerboard.
Hipshot Hardtail bridge
Planet Wave Locking Tuners.
Black Hardware
Lundgren Pickups.


----------



## JonnHatch (Jun 9, 2009)

Woot! Lookin sweet man. i love 8 string Oh and ive got half your album down thanks to the tab book


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jun 9, 2009)

OMG!!!


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jun 9, 2009)

Looks really sweet man! Congrats!


----------



## Rick (Jun 9, 2009)

So far, so good!


----------



## Tommy Van Dyke (Jun 9, 2009)

Thats a gorgeous top


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Jun 9, 2009)

Beautiful Chris! You should cover the back with your stickers to match mine


----------



## vansinn (Jun 9, 2009)

Mmnn, lovely shapes, both body and headstock. 
I have no idea what Hawaiian ice stains looks like; looking forward to see it on those bookmatched flames


----------



## Andrew_B (Jun 9, 2009)

interesting neck joint....
cant wait to see more of this!

on a side note, theres a dowel showing through the top wood in the middle on the lower bout?


on another side note, HOLY CRAP his single cuts are nice!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 9, 2009)

Very nice! This is going to be an awesome guitar when it's done. The quilt looks really sweet!


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jun 9, 2009)

What did you use to bring out the quilt so drastically? It is good, but then all of a sudden BAM! Its 10 Times better?! I've got a project ready for staining, and I would like to do whatever you did first so it looks like that!


----------



## MFB (Jun 10, 2009)

OM NOM NOM

For those who are interest what Hawaiian Ice Stain is :


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Jun 10, 2009)

MFB said:


> OM NOM NOM
> 
> For those who are interest what Hawaiian Ice Stain is :



Close... We're going more for this shade....


----------



## TaronKeim (Jun 10, 2009)

Matt makes some ridiculous guitars - had the chance to buy one of his Blondie archtops a few years ago but couldn't get the 7.5K together - functional and aesthetically beyond a lot of what is out there.

Congrats, can't wait to see it finished.

_TJK*


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Jun 10, 2009)

TaronKeim said:


> Matt makes some ridiculous guitars - had the chance to buy one of his Blondie archtops a few years ago but couldn't get the 7.5K together - functional and aesthetically beyond a lot of what is out there.
> 
> Congrats, can't wait to see it finished.
> 
> _TJK*



Yeah the Blondie is actually what sparked my interest in his guitars. He builds some killer guitars indeed.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 10, 2009)

MFB said:


> OM NOM NOM
> 
> For those who are interest what Hawaiian Ice Stain is :



 That is hot


----------



## damigu (Jun 10, 2009)

looks incredible so far!


----------



## MFB (Jun 10, 2009)

ChrisLetchford said:


> Close... We're going more for this shade..



Either one looks stunning, can't wait for the final pics


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jun 10, 2009)

Holy weight relief, Batman! 

Can't wait to see that top painted  Don't you dare cover that up though


----------



## GorillaSalsa (Jun 10, 2009)

One day, I will have a custom guitar.

One day...


----------



## The Echthros (Jun 10, 2009)

so what does this mean bout the Shermans? last post I seen of yours you had two done and two on the way!


----------



## Apophis (Jun 10, 2009)

awesome guitar, just beautyful


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks a bunch, Chris! Didn't know that he (Matt Artinger) produced other than 6-string guitars. Really digging the woods you've chosen. Very pretty! Please, keep on posting pictures as this instrument progresses along.


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Jun 10, 2009)

il_echthros_777 said:


> so what does this mean bout the Shermans? last post I seen of yours you had two done and two on the way!



Well... I have the two on order with Mike still. So they are still ordered, but I don't get updates or pictures. I have no idea what the status is on either one sadly. 



phaeded0ut said:


> Thanks a bunch, Chris! Didn't know that he (Matt Artinger) produced other than 6-string guitars. Really digging the woods you've chosen. Very pretty! Please, keep on posting pictures as this instrument progresses along.



Yeah, I just asked him if he would be up for it after seeing a picture of a 7 string he made. He seems excited about making it. A new challenge I'm sure. I'll keep posting pictures as I get them! Promise.


----------



## Durero (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow that's going to be really beautiful


----------



## alecisonfire (Jun 10, 2009)

wow. awesome. that top is amazing


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Jun 11, 2009)

That guitar looks like it's gonna be amazing.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 12, 2009)

sweet! i love to see someone using the extra high string option of 8 strings in such a practical way, so this will be quite interesting!


----------



## AeonSolus (Jun 14, 2009)

ChrisLetchford said:


> Close... We're going more for this shade....



_I came.

_It's really nice to see more people doing appealing finishes on ERGs, because a big part of the production ones and a small number of customs are just dull black workhorses, or stained flat black fiascos,  not that i don't like it or it doesn't look good, but it's got me tired already. 'Nuff with the 'shuggah looks, time to be fancy


----------



## GorillaSalsa (Jun 14, 2009)

AeonSolus said:


> _I came.
> 
> _It's really nice to see more people doing appealing finishes on ERGs, because a big part of the production ones and a small number of customs are just dull black workhorses, or stained flat black fiascos,  not that i don't like it or it doesn't look good, but it's got me tired already. 'Nuff with the 'shuggah looks, time to be fancy



This. 8-string guitars will never be adopted by the masses until they don't seem reserved for the extreme side of metal.


----------



## Ramsay777 (Jun 14, 2009)

Man that stain is gonna look unreal dude!!


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill (Jun 14, 2009)

ChrisLetchford said:


> Well... I have the two on order with Mike still. So they are still ordered, but I don't get updates or pictures. I have no idea what the status is on either one sadly.



We all know Mike is very busy building/ making guitars. Have you asked him about an update? Maybe he forgot about it or something like that.  You are one of his endorsers and got the RG8 #1.

This doesn't sound like Mike at all. He is no Christopher Woods. There must be a simple explanation for this.

On topic: Cool 8 string!


----------



## damigu (Jun 14, 2009)

GorillaSalsa said:


> This. 8-string guitars will never be adopted by the masses until they don't seem reserved for the extreme side of metal.



i'll doubt that 8 string guitars will never be accepted by the masses. it will always be a niche market.

they tried out 7 and 8 string guitars over 150 years ago in classical music and the extended range didn't bring it out of the niche market (and both were nearly forgotten until about 40/50 years when some jazz players took up 7s).

the vast majority of music simply has no need of the extended range in a single instrument. and considering that the extra neck width doesn't agree with most people compared to the ease of use of a 6 even with sloppy fingering technique, it will never have mass market appeal.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jun 14, 2009)

GorillaSalsa said:


> This. 8-string guitars will never be adopted by the masses until they don't seem reserved for the extreme side of metal.



... or Jazz and other experimental styles of music. Again, it's an issue of things going towards the mainstream. Look how long it took for the 7-string to get there, ... kinda/sorta... 

Getting back on topic. I agree, I greatly enjoy seeing some of these different finishes, and even the natural looks come through on many of these instruments, too. Really digging the aqua-blue colour in this instrument to be.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 15, 2009)

mike is being really busy for the moment, and has been for a while.

i can´t wait to see your stuff finished


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Jun 17, 2009)

GorillaSalsa said:


> This. 8-string guitars will never be adopted by the masses until they don't seem reserved for the extreme side of metal.



Yeah, I agree. 

The "masses" being commercial listeners don't need a lot of talent in their music to enjoy it.


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Jun 23, 2009)

more pictures!

and in case no one saw. We landed Progressive Nation 2009 with Dream Theater!
date on our page. my signature has the link to our myspace.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 23, 2009)

^ i have no doubt that this will be beautiful


----------



## MFB (Jun 23, 2009)

One of two possibilities on this one :

A. It's got 24 frets and just loses high access at the 19th (Doubtful) _or _B. This has more than 24 frets?

Neither?

Still looking good and can't wait for that blue to go on


----------



## signalgrey (Jun 23, 2009)

looks sweet man


----------



## hanachanmaru (Jun 23, 2009)

Chris that looks awesome !!! hell i really jealous now perhaps i should buy more lottery lol


----------



## JonnHatch (Jun 23, 2009)

MFB said:


> One of two possibilities on this one :
> 
> A. It's got 24 frets and just loses high access at the 19th (Doubtful) _or _B. This has more than 24 frets?
> 
> ...


 
Its definitely 24 frets... man that access isn't looking good at the moment


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow dude, that looks really nice so far, can't wait to see the finished product. Also if you could, throw up a vid when you get it so we can see that beast in action


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jun 23, 2009)

Really beautiful! Please, keep these pictures going?


----------



## Apophis (Jun 23, 2009)

it will be amazing guitar, no doubts


----------



## Andrew_B (Jun 23, 2009)

MFB said:


> A. It's got 24 frets and just loses high access at the 19th


 

theres 24 frets....
and no access .... interesting 

then again, if im not mistaken, chris is quite the chest rocker?  so he can get to those frets if he really wants....


what fretboard timber is that?


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 23, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> theres 24 frets....
> and no access .... interesting



I dont think that access must always be considered to be important if you actually dont need the treble register that much...

Most disonant chords can be played on the treble side without the need of a super incredible access 

I love that guitar


----------



## MFB (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm also not sure how much work Chris actually does up that high (my STS solo recall is awful) so that's why I was wondering if maybe he did _more_ than 24. If he doesn't do all the lead work than I'm sure Travis does and his JP has great access.


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Jun 23, 2009)

MFB said:


> I'm also not sure how much work Chris actually does up that high (my STS solo recall is awful) so that's why I was wondering if maybe he did _more_ than 24. If he doesn't do all the lead work than I'm sure Travis does and his JP has great access.



Yeah pretty sure in our set I get up to just 22, I was just starting to think about the fret access. I do 80% of all of the lead stuff. Travis has a couple solos. I'm going to have to pay attention during our rehearsal tonight. I'll keep you guys posted on the matter.


----------



## MFB (Jun 23, 2009)

Cool to know Chris, hopefully it works out for you and there's no real huge pinky stretching going on


----------



## MerlinTKD (Jun 24, 2009)

Amazing! Thought at 25.5, that neck looks REALLY short!


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Jul 1, 2009)

new photos! progress!
controls shown below are actually not how they will be, was just what he thought I wanted. they'll be set up similar to my Sherman's


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jul 1, 2009)

Very pretty, Chris! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 1, 2009)

That looks pretty nice so far. Lundgrens, eh? Interesting choice given the kind of stuff you play.


----------



## renzoip (Jul 1, 2009)

Looks like it's gonna be a kick ass guitar. Looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## damigu (Jul 1, 2009)

i really like the way the fret board ends, and the general feel of the body.

it's really sexy.

(though i'm not a fan of the headstock, but it's not my opinion that counts!)


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Jul 2, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> That looks pretty nice so far. Lundgrens, eh? Interesting choice given the kind of stuff you play.



pickups are pickups really. check out this lead track with the M6, which is the exact same thing as the M8 pickups, just less poles. 

Lundgren Lead Track


and thanks for checking it out guys!


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill (Jul 2, 2009)

No 8 string Nordstrand pickups then? I guess the Lundgren are amazing enough. I'm sure they'll do just fine.


----------



## The Echthros (Jul 2, 2009)

not to hijack you thread man, but bout them nordstrands: whats your general impression of them? Are they more modern or classic in feel?


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Jul 2, 2009)

il_echthros_777 said:


> not to hijack you thread man, but bout them nordstrands: whats your general impression of them? Are they more modern or classic in feel?



modern. love them. i will have them in 3 of my 8's now so i just wanted to try something different in case you guys were wondering on the switch of brands. 

-chris


----------



## keeper006 (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks for posting this. I've been looking at builders for a couple of months, and after seeing this and checking Matt's site, I got a very nice email from him about my inquiry. He's jumped to the top of my list.


----------



## Apophis (Jul 4, 2009)

I just love how it looks


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 4, 2009)

Theres just something really _classy_ about that guitar  It's fantastic...


----------



## eelblack2 (Jul 5, 2009)

Chris, how on Earth is the string travel going to work on the D and G strings? They are fanned back out at the top of the headstock. Is he using a string tree up there to pitch them back out?


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Jul 6, 2009)

eelblack2 said:


> Chris, how on Earth is the string travel going to work on the D and G strings? They are fanned back out at the top of the headstock. Is he using a string tree up there to pitch them back out?



Yeah... that was the first thing that I noticed when he sent a picture of the headstock and I of course asked about it, as it scared me haha. He said that it was an optical illusion in the photo and that there will be plenty of clearance for all the strings to the nut. The guy knows what he's doing so I'm sure it will be fine. 

We shall see.


----------



## MFB (Jul 6, 2009)

I didn't even realize that until Lee pointed it out, hopefully it won't cause problems and will work out


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jul 6, 2009)

My Dean with the paddle headstock has worse string angle, and it works out... but aside from the beauty of the build, I'm not 100% impressed with the ergonomics. That cutaway looks seriously restrictive.

However, I bet it will sound and look phenomenal.


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Jul 15, 2009)

New Pictures from Matt today! Its being sent off for finishing later this week. I still wont be getting this suckers until a month after the Dream Theater tour was over. So hoping to rock the Artinger and the new Shermans! We have more tours in the works so it will get its time! Enjoy dudes...


----------



## MFB (Jul 15, 2009)

Pretty darn purty my man  Can't wait till that blue goes over it


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jul 15, 2009)

The last pictures show already how great the top is going to look!
Congrats man!


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jul 15, 2009)

Very pretty! Doesn't look as bad as a few d'Aquistos I've seen in the past as far as the string to nut angle goes. Really digging the old meets new with this instrument. Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Jul 16, 2009)

sanded, grain filled, off to finishing on Monday! Still 8 weeks or so from being in my hands, but still very exciting!


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Jul 16, 2009)

that is gorgeous man!

can't wait to see you guys in atlanta.


----------



## Shredcow (Jul 16, 2009)

Sweet! Great looking piece of wood there!

I think I know who to go to if I want a double-cut 8!


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice. But how come the heel was done that way, as opposed to the straight across from horn to horn type heel? Or at least rounded, anyway?


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jul 17, 2009)

Gonna show my olde fogeyness on this post, but I have to admit, I'm really digging the wood colours before the staining, and it's almost a shame to stain this one. LOL! Also, on a cosmetic end, would've preferred abalone and mother of pearl trapezoids instead of dots on the fingerboard. 

Again, this is looking really gorgeous, Chris!


----------



## st2012 (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow, that looks great and it seem to be progressing pretty quickly. Can't wait for pics of the finished product!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 12, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## Fler (Sep 13, 2009)

Wowsers, with all these gorgeous custom 8's you must be very, very proud, Chris.


----------



## Ernesto (Dec 27, 2009)

Well???


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Dec 27, 2009)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...nger-8-string-guitar-finished-w-pictures.html


----------

